# Using XLR and TRS outputs at the same time???



## bmdsherman (Mar 26, 2012)

I like to record shows that I do so that I can go back and critique my mixing. I normally connect my recording equipment to a matrix that has the main feed on my console. My problem is the show I'm currently doing relies heavily use of an effects processor that is after my board and my recordings therefore don't include that.

Essentially here is my setup:

Mixer==>EQ==>Compressor==>Effects==>Another EQ==>Amp==>Speakers

Both of my EQ's have XLR & TRS inputs/outputs and I'm only using the XLR outputs. Would it work if I connected my recording device to the TRS outputs of the second EQ while still used the XLR outputs to feed the amp?


----------



## chausman (Mar 26, 2012)

What are the models? Some will and some won't. I would just try plugging something in and just trying it in a non-critical time.


----------



## bishopthomas (Mar 26, 2012)

Yep, should work just fine. Now go forth and make those connections!


----------



## bmdsherman (Mar 26, 2012)

chausman said:


> What are the models?



They are both DBX1231's

1231 Dual Channel 31-Band Equalizer :: dbx® Professional Products


----------



## chausman (Mar 26, 2012)

bmdsherman said:


> They are both DBX1231's
> 
> 1231 Dual Channel 31-Band Equalizer :: dbx® Professional Products



Yep, It'll work.


> Make audio connections via XLR, barrier strip, or 1/4" TRS jacks (according to application needs)
> All three types of connectors for the inputs and outputs can be used for balanced or unbalanced connections. The use of more than one connector at a time for the inputs could unbalance balanced lines, cause phase cancel- lation, short a conductor to ground, or cause damage to other equipment connected to the equalizer. *More than one output may be used simultaneously as long as the combined parallel load is greater than 600Ω.*


12 Series Manual


----------



## SHARYNF (Mar 26, 2012)

Just make sure you are using trs jacks in the trs outputs, if for some reason you were to use ts jacks in these connections it would have an effect on the xlr output
Sharyn


----------



## museav (Mar 26, 2012)

bmdsherman said:


> I like to record shows that I do so that I can go back and critique my mixing. I normally connect my recording equipment to a matrix that has the main feed on my console. My problem is the show I'm currently doing relies heavily use of an effects processor that is after my board and my recordings therefore don't include that.
> 
> Essentially here is my setup:
> 
> Mixer==>EQ==>Compressor==>Effects==>Another EQ==>Amp==>Speakers


What are you trying to do? Would it make any sense to put any effects processing where you could control the levels from the console or at least control the overall level after the effects?


----------



## Footer (Mar 27, 2012)

museav said:


> What are you trying to do? Would it make any sense to put any effects processing where you could control the levels from the console or at least control the overall level after the effects?



My thought as well. The only thing you should really ever have post console is some graphic EQ's and speaker management. Compressors post console are also pretty useless. Finally, a board feed is probably one of the worst ways you could possibly record a live performance. 

Many artist and tapers use one of these to record their shows... http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001QWBM62/?tag=controlbooth-20 If your into archiving, its the way to go.


----------

